# snail shell ripple?



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

what would cause a snails shell to have waves in it when this is not normal for the snail (the snail is a ramshorn) ?? my water is 7 ph kh 85 gh 75.....


----------



## sumpthinfishy (Jan 21, 2005)

It could be water conditions. Espeically if you have soft water. Also, if they "dent" the new and delicate shell growth, it can cause defects in the shell. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Shouldn't... for snails, your pH be at least 8.0?


----------



## sumpthinfishy (Jan 21, 2005)

pH can be a little deceiving. I have a really high pH, but soft water. Weird, I know. 

The hardness of our water is only 25 ppm. I have a friend whose is 300 ppm and she has NONE of the shell problems I have. And we're talking about snails I have sent her from my clutches. So, it's not likely to be a genetic thing.

I have to constantly struggle to keep my water params good for the snails, where hers just comes out of the faucet perfect. The hussy! )


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i have the similar problem here my water is soft but my ph is close to 8 so wouldn't liquid calcium and calcium in their diet prevent this shell ripple problem?


----------

